# Common Cat Behaviors Decoded



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2013)

Cats can behave in odd manners at times, which can easily  confuse their owners and make it really hard to determine what the cat  wants.  As much as cat behavior can be confusing, there are some ways  that you can decipher common cat behavior mysteries.

A common behavior that almost all cats exhibit is to push their heads into or against any handy object that will allow them to do it.  You’ve probably seen your  cat do this before, probably against table legs, TV stands, or another  object.  This can be noticed more when you have other people who own  animals or those with allergies over at your house.  When a cat notices  this, he will rub his head against the person.  In doing so, he will put  a touch of saliva on the individual.  In a cat’s mind, he owns what he  puts his saliva on.

By putting his saliva on something, that object or person will have a  familiar scent.  Although this can be very annoying, you have to  understand that other people in your home are seen as odd or weird to  your cat.  When a cat does this, he is simply trying to make the visitor  belong.  When he brushes up against them and puts his saliva on them,  he is trying to put his scent on them – which in his mind will mean that  they belong in his territory.

Even though marking someone or something with saliva is beneficial to  the cat, saliva is one of the most common forms of pet allergies.  When  someone wipes the saliva off of them, the scent will be gone and the cat  will go back and attempt to do it again.  Even though it may appear  that cats target those with allergies, cats are actually just trying to  make the visitor belong at the house.  If the guest simply cannot take  the saliva, allow the cat to rub himself on their pants leg a few times.   Normally, this is all takes for a cat to leave the person alone.

Those of you with an indoor cat should expect the cat to spend quite a  bit of time lying near windows.  During this time, you may hear your cat  make very strange noises or weird movements.  You shouldn’t worry  though, as he is simply acting out his hunting instincts.  Whether it’s  another cat or object outside moving about, the cat will see it and  simply go into his native hunting instinct.

As most already know, cats love to play, especially with toys.  They will pounce on things on occasion, which  should always be expected.  If you try to prevent this type of behavior,  your cat will take a very negative approach and you’ll end up with a  lot of broken things in your home.  You can always play with your cat  using a string, as he will love to chase the string around the room.  

 The longer you own your cat, the more odd behavior you’ll see him  exhibit.  Cats behave in strange ways, although they always have a  reason for behaving the way they do.  If you can understand why your cat  behaves like he does, you’ll have no problems keeping him healthy and  happy.  If you simply pay attention to your cat and the way he behaves  at times – you’ll be able to understand him better.

Copied with permission from: http://plrplr.com/64644/common-meanings-of-cat-behavior/​


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 9, 2013)

Phil, very interesting about the cat saliva...my 5 cats this morning are all very upset about our new rooster addition (see my thread on New Additions to the Homestead).  Cats do not seem to like changes much, and upsetting their routine is stressful for them.  Last night we had a campfire and Buckbuckbuck was parked nearby in his cage.  Normally, Lovey our Rodent Mafia Queen is the only one to show up if we are outside, to the tune of being an all out pest.  Last night she would not pass by the rooster to come over to the campfire even though there was a 50 foot space to do so. This morning there is no sign of her, which is a first.  I'm hoping she's just perturbed about the rooster being in the cat house (chicken coop) last night and will get over it soon.

All I can say is good luck to five cats getting their saliva on that rooster!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2013)

I think the only way all five of them could get their saliva on him is if he were presented to them on a plate, roasted. layful:

Even our SnagglePuss doesn't like change - I had the honor of performing the (apparently) seasonal Re-Arranging Of The Living-Room Furniture Ritual the other day. Snaggle went into his favorite closet hiding-place and didn't come out until the next day, and even THEN he walked through the living room like it was covered in ice. 

Of course, that didn't stop me from going PSSSSHHHHHH very loudly when he paused to sniff the sofa. 

I love watching cats go vertical. nthego:


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 9, 2013)

Sheee's baaackkkk....I have a love hate relationship with this cat..she is a very sweet in your face kind of cat, but a total pest at times.  I am scared someday she is going to reap disaster on me as she like to walk right in front of you and flop down unannounced right in front of your feet.  

As I was feeding the Gangasts this morning Lovey showed up at the door.  Only instead of being outside looking in, she was inside looking out.  How she got in the house is a mystery, but she will sneak in occasionally and head upstairs if undetected.  I hope she got in this morning instead of last night....afraid to go upstairs and see what I may find.  Drat that cat!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ...  I hope she got in this morning instead of last night....afraid to go upstairs and see what I may find.  Drat that cat!


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

I always spit on things and people I love to make them my own . . .

Actually, am glad you posted this as, after reading about communicating with dogs and understanding their behavior, became interested in cats.  Learned that looking at a cat with half closed eyes and slight smile (you know that old familiar stoner look) says, "Everything is okay."  It works!  My cat and I share the look all the time.  Either that or she thinks I'm just high.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I always spit on things and people I love to make them my own . . .
> 
> Actually, am glad you posted this as, after reading about communicating with dogs and understanding their behavior, became interested in cats.  Learned that looking at a cat with half closed eyes and slight smile (you know that old familiar stoner look) says, "Everything is okay."  It works!  My cat and I share the look all the time.  Either that or she thinks I'm just high.



Exactly! I always use the "slow eye close" - with both eyes, otherwise the cat always laughs. 

But I draw the line at both of us having a joint cleaning-session - besides, I'm not that flexible anymore. layful:


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

We're all familiar with the gift of a half-dead rodent.  Learned that they bring it home alive for the youngsters hunting practice sessions.  I'm honored that she wants me to become a better hunter/killer but have to decline the offer with much thanks and praise for a job well done...

Also, read that cats meow mainly for us humans.  They don't really talk too much to each other . . . 'cept for hissing and that horrible male-on-the-prowl stray-cat-strut yowling.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 2, 2013)

Our cat "Mr. Lizard" is a 20lb Black Bombay who greets me in the morning by sniffing my moustache. Then I rub my face on his head to tell him he's mine.

Wait a minute, based on normal cat behavior this means I belong to him!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, yeah, Zimm.  You are OWNED!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2013)




----------

